

Pecha Kucha: Preventative Medicine for Death By PowerPoint - jasongullickson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecha_Kucha

======
ivankirigin
This is an extremely annoying format for those of us that hate bullets and
don't suffer greatly from "death by powerpoint".

Some slides deserve 2 minutes, others 5 seconds.

------
jasongullickson
I've been asked to do one of these in Madison, WI on iPhone App Development (I
had never heard the term before this request). After reading a bit about it, I
thought it was something that other hackers might enjoy.

After I actually go through with the presentation, I'll see if I'm still as
enthusiastic as I am at the moment.

------
bbgm
Ignite Seattle (which has since spread to other cities) is a wonderfully fun
event of Pecha Kucha style talks. If one comes to your area, you should not
just attend, but submit a talk as well

<http://www.igniteseattle.com/>

------
domodomo
For anyone in Minneapolis/St. Paul there is a Pecha Kucha night coming up next
Wednesday, the 19th.

<http://www.pecha-kucha.org/cities/minneapolis-stpaul>

I'm going to try and make it.

------
psawaya
I'm a big fan of the concept of Pecha Kucha, though it seems to be more
popular in graphic design/architecture circles than among hackers. Here's a
cool nontechnical one: <http://tr.im/wdvt>

------
rabidsnail
So it's lightning talks with a 20 slide cap in addition to a time constraint.

